# Mithras Watches



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

I've finally got around to taking pictures of some of my watches. (Iâ€™ve just worked out how to use my new digital camera).

This Mithras is a little perplexing, as I cannot find any information about it on the web.

My dad had it given to him about seven years ago as a non runner and the crown was missing. He gave it to me, as he knew I liked to fiddle with little things,(







) and told me if I could get it working I could keep it.

I cheated and gave it to a watch repair shop in Catford (Sarf London innit) for a service. Then I stuck on a Crocodile skin brown strap.

It came out working really well; The Watch Maker suggested I look after it as the movement was really nice. This sparked my interest in mechanical watches.

Oh and I told my Dad I'd cheated.










Heres one of the movement,








,

and finally of the rear,








.

Unfortunatly the watch repairer has retired.

Has anyone any knowledge of this make, any links to web pages, etc.

Thanks Guys

Bill


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mithras would have been one of the hundreds of small makers that were assembling watches in the 60s, the advent of quartz killed most of them off,its unlikley you will find out much about them







your watch looks to be very nice though, the movement is really good, I feel the watchmender could hve done better with the crown though, I would have replaced all 3 so they matched or worked harder to find 1 that matched the others...

Nice watch


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's a very nice watch indeed and I agree with Jason that sometime you want to get those chrono pushers sorted out by a good man.

Lovely clean movement though, looks in great condition. Nice to have something unique, well done!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

yup a nice looking watch,you probably wont find any info on the makers name, many small watch houses came and disapeared from that era, movement is a landeron 148.

*forgot to add, many places still have spares, you should be able to find some pushers.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for the response guys.

I didn't even think about the crowns being mismatched. I think the problem i might have is getting the samc colour 'gold'

I'll have a look around.

Thanks again

Bill


----------

